# My neighbors desecrated her grave and I just need to talk to people who will get it



## StormAndWinter

I had my rat, Winter, for over 3 years. She was cute, stubborn, feisty, but also gentle and smart. She loved kisses on top of her head, and to explore. She was active up until the very last day, climbing the bars of her cage and wrestling with Hurricane (her cagemate who I got after her sister, Storm, died). She died in the early morning, I'd cuddled her and comforted her for hours before I went to bed, then I got her nice and cozy in her nest to see her off. I knew it was coming, and I miss her, but I know she's over the bridge with her sister and cleaning angels' teeth.

I bought two white tulips and planted them over her when I buried her yesterday. It was hard, but I felt better that I'd made something beautiful out of it and I could look out the window at it. This morning, I discovered that my neighbors had taken the flowers and tried to rip them up. I'm just really upset and hurt, even though I know they probably didn't know. I know she doesn't care anymore, **** she would probably have eaten them if given half a chance, but I just lost her, and it hits really hard.

I'm also a little lost because Hurricane seems so lonely. She's desperate for attention even though it's only been a day, and she curls up on the top level all day by herself. I was thinking about getting another one, but it feels so soon. Nothing could ever replace Winter and I know that, but I don't want Hurricane to suffer more because I'm too emotional to move on. I've been hanging out with her, but I work most days and can't be there with her all the time. Help?


----------



## RatAtat2693

That sucks. I'm really sorry, truly. If you can afford it, I'd go get a few more and this time make a little cross out of a couple sticks. Regardless of religion, it's a pretty universal Do Not Disturb. Put it right on top. Unless it's not your property - that's a different story.

Give yourself a day or two to think straight. If you want to get another rat and continue the legacy, do it. But understand that if you don't, you'll most likely have to rehome Hurricane.


----------



## Gribouilli

I'm sorry about your loss. Your neighbors are pretty rude. Even if they didn't know and it was on your property they shouldn't touched them. I think your rat would love having a new friend to play with. No rat can replaces Winter in your heart, but a new rat will be appreciated by Hurricane. Do you have a rescue or reputable breeder close by?


----------



## kksrats

I'm very sorry for your loss. Is it possible that maybe an animal tried to dig in the freshly turned soil rather than your neighbors? It just seems odd that a person would do that, but then again, some people are just rude or don't think about their actions. I hope you are able to find a new friend for Hurricane.


----------



## StormAndWinter

Thanks everyone, I'm pretty sure it was my neighbors only because of the people that live around me. I called the man I bought Storm and Winter from originally, and it turns out he has a litter of babies that were ready to go, so I got two. Nothing will ever replace Winter, but I know she wouldn't want me to mope. She hated it when I did that! They're in a separate cage right now until I know for sure everyone will get along, but they all spent a few hours on my bed together last night and were sniffing and playing, so that's a good sign. I'm still hurt, but I also know that Winter wouldn't care, **** she'd probably eat the tulips herself! I'll always miss her, she was so amazing, but I can move on and give my love to new babies. Thanks again.


----------



## Gribouilli

Aww I'm happy you are getting new babies. They will help you feel a little better, and Winter is happy for you too Hurricane will be happier toi


----------



## Angel_Rat

Sry for ur loss. 🙁 Why would ur neighbors rip up random white tulips? Where they kids, or adults?


----------



## Fraido

It sucks to lose an animal, sorry for your loss! But I'm also a little confused as to why they ripped them out of the ground in the first place? :s


----------



## RatAtat2693

Fraido said:


> It sucks to lose an animal, sorry for your loss! But I'm also a little confused as to why they ripped them out of the ground in the first place? :s


My understandingis they probably picked them?


----------



## Fraido

RatAtat2693 said:


> Fraido said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks to lose an animal, sorry for your loss! But I'm also a little confused as to why they ripped them out of the ground in the first place? :s
> 
> 
> 
> My understandingis they probably picked them?
Click to expand...

The original poster's post worded it in a way which didn't make it seem like they simply liked them and picked them. :s


----------



## Finnebon

Someone here gave me a great idea for my special ratties. I will bury them in very large flower pots. That way they can be moved and also come with me when we eventually move out of where we are now, and I know their remains are always safe. If it's not too upsetting, perhaps you can rebury her in a very large pot and plant flowers on top? One of my special girls passed in November. It wasn't the season to plant flowers, but I buried her in a large pot and put stones on top to keep her safe. I just bought flowers for her burial pot the other day and will plant them today if I have time (and share a pic if I can).

I just lost one girl an hour or so ago... I'm struggling with what to do with her remains now too.. If we bury her here, I'm devastated to think that future owners of this property will dig her up.


----------



## Simons_mom

I put a headstone down for my girl so there is no mistaking..









Sorry this happened to you *HUGS*


----------



## Spectre

That is terrible ! God if someone did that to my boys grave I would rip their head off  
Replace the flowers and keep an eye out for nasty neighbors!

As for your other ratty, I honestly would advise waiting a bit. Not too long obviously because you need your rat to be happy, but you also need head space and you need to grieve before moving on. 

Stay strong x


----------

